# Friday 8/16



## ajon (Sep 26, 2018)

Have the day off looking for anyone that wants to go out of Freeport in search of whatever. 33 Grady express
Andy


----------



## ajon (Sep 26, 2018)

Going to try again for sat if anyone is available


----------



## DarrenPrice (Feb 28, 2019)

Text me 3462287409 please


----------

